# Huron River Steelhead 2017/18



## happydj

Went to an unnamed Huroc Park in Flat Rock on Sunday. Water is probably the lowest I have ever seen it. I was swinging a small chart and white clouser minnow and manged to catch a shad, guessing it bumped my clouser. Saw some gills come out from a guy with a small inline spinner and that was it. 

need some serious rain and temp drops to get this party started.


----------



## jd4223

I've been fishing the river every Sunday now for the past 2 months. I think the dam at Bellville has been shut off. If you really want to kill the fish(3" bluegills and 4" bass),cross the foot bridge and walk down stream towards Telegragh and fish directly across from the canoe rental. Use any type of size 12 and smaller nymph or my favorite,rubber spider. You can catch a fish on every cast. The water may be up to 2' deep there so use caution and wear your life jacket...lol. As a bonus you can watch the fish attack your fly being it's so shallow! I hope I won't get banned now and everybody will be lining up to fish this secret spot. I don't know what's going to happen come the late fall and winter. The only way we would have a chance at any fish would be to put a boat in at the the mouth of the river and work our way upstream.


----------



## Fishndude

I live in Belleville, and the Huron is as low as I have ever seen it - for most of the last 2 months. The dam is flowing, but not much. 

Unnamed Huroc Park. I know of a park with that name. :lol:


----------



## jjc155

jd4223 said:


> I've been fishing the river every Sunday now for the past 2 months. I think the dam at Bellville has been shut off. If you really want to kill the fish(3" bluegills and 4" bass),cross the foot bridge and walk down stream towards Telegragh and fish directly across from the canoe rental. Use any type of size 12 and smaller nymph or my favorite,rubber spider. You can catch a fish on every cast. The water may be up to 2' deep there so use caution and wear your life jacket...lol. As a bonus you can watch the fish attack your fly being it's so shallow! I hope I won't get banned now and everybody will be lining up to fish this secret spot. I don't know what's going to happen come the late fall and winter. The only way we would have a chance at any fish would be to put a boat in at the the mouth of the river and work our way upstream.


none of the Dams on the Huron are "shut off" its the fact that we have had next to no rain this summer. I fish prob 50 days a summer on about 40miles of the Huron and this is the lowest I've seen it in a long long time. As I type this the Ann Arbor gauge show 79cfs. Should be up around 400cfs for that gauge in a normal summer.

J-


----------



## Swampbuckster

jjc155 said:


> none of the Dams on the Huron are "shut off" its the fact that we have had next to no rain this summer. I fish prob 50 days a summer on about 40miles of the Huron and this is the lowest I've seen it in a long long time. As I type this the Ann Arbor gauge show 79cfs. Should be up around 400cfs for that gauge in a normal summer.
> 
> J-


Wow. Haven't bothered to look at the gauge for a while. That is impressively low. Forecast looks like things are going to stay dry for a while too. Perhaps November will bring along some good soakers. I can say a lot of the local duck swamps have turned to muck and grass this summer.


----------



## jd4223

Thanks for the info on the dams. I didn't realize the low water was strictly from lack of rain fall. The couple of big storms we had didn't do anything for the water level. That's why I thought the low levels were due to the dam situation...


----------



## happydj

Well I wouldn't mind if they dropped Belleville Lake a foot or 2. Bring up the river and lower the lake.


----------



## happydj

I live across the road from the lake and put my boat in regularly, a drop to see some of my fishing spots better would be nice on occasion. There are spots between French Landing dam and lower Huron metro that I have never seen but every day I am seeing structure in the river I never knew was there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

happydj said:


> Well I wouldn't mind if they dropped Belleville Lake a foot or 2. Bring up the river and lower the lake.


It would bring the river up for a day or so and that's it. River flow below dams only really depends on river flows above dams.


----------



## HuronBrowns

It doesn't matter whether it's too low or blown out, all the steel will be caught by Swampbuckster soon anyways.


----------



## Perchdog

0 for 0 today..

Actually not fishing for steel but took nice ride up river from Hulls Trace. Seen, felt some of that structure about 2/3rd's of the way to Huroc. I have never never have taken a boat ride through there before, always wanted to. Can't wait until I get fish finder,


----------



## Swampbuckster

HuronBrowns said:


> It doesn't matter whether it's too low or blown out, all the steel will be caught by Swampbuckster soon anyways.


I already have. May as well save your money and gear for next year. Run came and went early. The early angler catches all the steelhead from the river haven't you heard.


----------



## happydj

Yeah I know, the river is truly rain/runoff dependent not lake level. Maybe Swamp will have an off year this year and save a few for the rest of us.


----------



## happydj

Oh and by the way meet my new fishing and hunting buddy.


----------



## junkman

Swampbuckster said:


> I already have. May as well save your money and gear for next year. Run came and went early. The early angler catches all the steelhead from the river haven't you heard.


How have you been ?


----------



## Swampbuckster

junkman said:


> How have you been ?


A lot of working. Not enough fishing!


----------



## Swampbuckster

happydj said:


> Yeah I know, the river is truly rain/runoff dependent not lake level. Maybe Swamp will have an off year this year and save a few for the rest of us.


Every year is an off year on the Huron!


----------



## Elk5012

I did catch 7 last year out of 25 or so trips. This year going for more trips and break into double digits. I think it can be done, I'll figure this river out yet.


----------



## happydj

Elk5012 said:


> I did catch 7 last year out of 25 or so trips. This year going for more trips and break into double digits. I think it can be done, I'll figure this river out yet.


She guards her secrets tightly Elk, except right now she is giving us a tease with this skinny water.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> I did catch 7 last year out of 25 or so trips. This year going for more trips and break into double digits. I think it can be done, I'll figure this river out yet.


Good job Elk! That was better than the year before for sure!!! I have a slightly higher number of fish landed with much much more trips than you so you didn't miss much!


----------



## shorelinemike

well, the water was about 6" higher yesterday than what it was last Friday. still need more rain to raise the level.


----------



## Elk5012

First trip on the year and got my first fish, a beautiful 15 inch steelie. I covered a lot of the river from Labo up to the golf course before I had a taker on the black and chrome hot n tot, Water is 62 degrees.


----------



## Fishndude

So good to finally see a report of a Steelhead caught in the Huron. 3 pages of posts, and 1 fish caught. Nice fishing, Elk5012.


----------



## Elk5012

Its a great start for me, usually its a boat ride most of the time.


----------



## mfs686

Fishndude said:


> So good to finally see a report of a Steelhead caught in the Huron. 3 pages of posts, and 1 fish caught. Nice fishing, Elk5012.


After this rain and cold weather there will be more to follow.


----------



## Skinner 2

mfs686 said:


> I was down at Huroc Park Saturday collecting samples for the HRWC. Water was dirty and very few fishermen. After I was done I went down to the DNR ramp to take a look and a new sign has been put up. It listed all the do's and don'ts for the area, most likely due to the increased traffic from the canoe/kayak rental customers. One of the don'ts was NO WADING as per city ordinance.
> 
> Just and FYI for anyone who wades that area to fish. Don't know if it is strictly enforced or how big the no wading area is. I assume it applies only to the ramp area but how big that ramp "area" is I really don't know.



The no wading ban came in from oh late 70's early 80's when salmon were still being planted. more then a couple times people waded up to the main dam and would fish the spillway on the east side where the fish would stack up. Unforturnally a few got too close and slipped into the deeper hole created by the falling water where they drowned. This also happened to a couple times to people taking small boats in and trying to fish this way. They get too close and the water pulles then into the falling water.

I do not know how hard it is enforced now but it was heavily evforced back then. I think it even went to the State level were the State sided with the city on the wading but the state overturned the Flatrock Resident's only rule.


----------



## davido

Elk5012 said:


> First trip on the year and got my first fish, a beautiful 15 inch steelie. I covered a lot of the river from Labo up to the golf course before I had a taker on the black and chrome hot n tot, Water is 62 degrees.


Elk5012, are you having that fish mounted?


----------



## mfs686

Skinner 2 said:


> The no wading ban came in from oh late 70's early 80's when salmon were still being planted. more then a couple times people waded up to the main dam and would fish the spillway on the east side where the fish would stack up. Unforturnally a few got too close and slipped into the deeper hole created by the falling water where they drowned. This also happened to a couple times to people taking small boats in and trying to fish this way. They get too close and the water pulles then into the falling water.
> 
> I do not know how hard it is enforced now but it was heavily evforced back then. I think it even went to the State level were the State sided with the city on the wading but the state overturned the Flatrock Resident's only rule.


Man I forgot all about that "Residents Only" thing back then.


----------



## ~LA~

Does anyone ever believe the fishing report accuweather gives? Today, the rating was 3.8 for poor. Is this rating really trustworthy? Or could you still find some biting fish out there?


----------



## Elk5012

I don't go for those forecast for fishing, just head on down and enjoy the outdoors. I go for more boat rides than anyone, if I catch a fish its a great day.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> I don't go for those forecast for fishing, just head on down and enjoy the outdoors. I go for more boat rides than anyone, if I catch a fish its a great day.


We caught a fish once together. Remember that?


----------



## murdermittenkid

3.8? That thing might be off a bit. Had a great night on the Huron 2man limit of eyes in an 1hr. After carp fishing for 2hrs without a single hit. We were heading out when we decided to cast some jigs for the hell of it. Glad we did! No this was not at Huroc.lol


----------



## ~LA~

murdermittenkid said:


> 3.8? That thing might be off a bit. Had a great night on the Huron 2man limit of eyes in an 1hr. After carp fishing for 2hrs without a single hit. We were heading out when we decided to cast some jigs for the hell of it. Glad we did! No this was not at Huroc.lol


Awesome! Nice job! It’s nice to see some eyes come out of there. Maybe I will give it a shot today.


----------



## BigByrd47119

Seems that the steelhead that have been caught here in the last few weeks have been on inline spinners and chrome and blue spoons. I got the itch bad fellas, can't wait for a good run!


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Caught 2 dimes oct 21st white fella loaded with wax


----------



## Elk5012

Swampbuckster said:


> We caught a fish once together. Remember that?


Ah yes, Who could forget that fish? lol Not bad, we fished together only 6 times and scored "the" fish


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> Ah yes, Who could forget that fish? lol Not bad, we fished together only 6 times and scored "the" fish


Connie was certainly friendlier than Steve. Maybe he is finally realizing how much of a @#&$ he's been.


----------



## mfs686

Elk5012 said:


> Ah yes, Who could forget that fish? lol Not bad, we fished together only 6 times and scored "the" fish


No wonder why I haven't caught anything swinging flies. You two caught "The Fish".


----------



## looopt

murdermittenkid said:


> 3.8? That thing might be off a bit. Had a great night on the Huron 2man limit of eyes in an 1hr. After carp fishing for 2hrs without a single hit. We were heading out when we decided to cast some jigs for the hell of it. Glad we did! No this was not at Huroc.lol


That you Ober?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## davido

mfs686 said:


> No wonder why I haven't caught anything swinging flies. You two caught "The Fish".


Wait, What? they caught the fish?


----------



## HuronBrowns

It seems like another bad year like last year. I don't think I'll be fishing the Huron this year again. I've been fishing so hard and so many hours for one skip also. Ridiculous


----------



## mfs686

It's those *%*(&^ Commercial fishermen again. They strung up all their nets to catch them as they came back from Wheatley and Eireau. They are using the same nets they used to catch all the big walleye and gave all the smaller fish the chance to swim through the holes. 

Seriously though. I think we had a planting or two fail. Last year was terrible, this year it's skippers.


----------



## BigByrd47119

Pardon my ignorance but...skippers?


----------



## mfs686

BigByrd47119 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but...skippers?


Smaller Steelhead. They tend to jump around a lot and "skip" across the surface.


----------



## jd4223

Fished for 4 hours last Sunday during the rain(thunder/lightning). Center pinned beads,wax worms,and shrimp(red). Nothing. My nephew bottom bounced flies,nothing. Saw a guy across the river below foot bridge bottom bouncing a small tube jig catch 2 suckers in a 2 hour time period. Water was high and running fast.


----------



## Elk5012

Fished for 8 hours today and landed a 16 incher, didn't even need the net just hoisted it over the rail. I'm on a hot streak!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> Fished for 8 hours today and landed a 16 incher, didn't even need the net just hoisted it over the rail. I'm on a hot streak!


Good job Elk!


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Good job on the fish Larry. I hope your hot streak keeps up for you.


----------



## Swampbuckster

The annual leaf drop is hitting just in time for the weekend! Good luck for anyone who ventures out. Going to be a lot of compost in the river!!


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> The annual leaf drop is hitting just in time for the weekend! Good luck for anyone who ventures out. Going to be a lot of compost in the river!!


Nothing like a good "Leaf Tug" when swinging flies.


----------



## Swampbuckster

The "leaf tug"is the hottest fishing of the year on the Huron!!!


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> The "leaf tug"is the hottest fishing of the year on the Huron!!!


Especially those Sycamore Leaf Tugs. Those will wake you up and make you pay attention.


----------



## BigByrd47119

How long does this typically prove to be a problem? Until the next big rain?


----------



## mfs686

BigByrd47119 said:


> How long does this typically prove to be a problem? Until the next big rain?


Until all the home owners upstream quit raking their leaves into the river.


----------



## jd4223

Are you guys fishing below Telegraph or above the foot bridge? What rail are you talking about Elk?


----------



## Swampbuckster

I think Elk means his gunwale of his boat.


----------



## jd4223

Swampbuckster said:


> I think Elk means his gunwale of his boat.


Oh,got it.I'm assuming he's fishing way the heck down river then.


----------



## Elk5012

I pretty much fish the whole river, I don't think there's one place I haven't tried yet. I cover a lot of water looking for an area that holds more than one fish. As you can see I haven't found it lol.


----------



## BigByrd47119

Quiet quiet quiet! Nobody been making it out? No catches to show off?


----------



## jd4223

BigByrd47119 said:


> Quiet quiet quiet! Nobody been making it out? No catches to show off?


Was at the river this past Sunday. Water level was down a good foot.Rocks along the river bank were slimy and slippery as heck. No fish caught while I was there. People I talked to said they were catching all kinds of fish down river at Labo Park(sp). Said they were catching bass,crappies and bluegill. A couple of small steelhead were caught using a jig and wax worms. The other fish were caught using a black fly bottom bouncing according to 1 of the guys I talked to. I'm assuming the steelhead were caught while float fishing.Talked to another guy who said he saw a small steelhead caught above the foot bridge early in the morning. Said he thought the guy was using spawn(red) and float fishing with a spinning rod.Other than the water being real low,nothing else to report. I'm thinking of driving down river to Labo Park(sp)and find out where and how to fish that area. Never been that far down river.


----------



## BigByrd47119

You've got it spelled right. Yea Labo is a nice little spot. I like it for catfish in the summer. There's a few spots further down river that have public shore access but I'm not sure how to even begin fishing them for steelhead really. Deeper and slower than any other parts of the river I'm familiar with.


----------



## jd4223

BigByrd47119 said:


> You've got it spelled right. Yea Labo is a nice little spot. I like it for catfish in the summer. There's a few spots further down river that have public shore access but I'm not sure how to even begin fishing them for steelhead really. Deeper and slower than any other parts of the river I'm familiar with.


Is most of the shore line private property there? I heard you have to walk through a wooded area to fish the river?


----------



## BigByrd47119

jd4223 said:


> Is most of the shore line private property there? I heard you have to walk through a wooded area to fish the river?


You drive through a residential neighborhood and it ends in a gravel area with a primitive boat ramp. You can choose to walk further to your right (when facing the river) through a tree line to another fielded area that's almost right up against I-75. It's not a long walk at all and there were no signs posted last time I was there. That bridge has dropped a LOT of concrete into the river, and the shoreline you'll be standing on is the outside of the bend. It's 100% worth going and looking at at the very least.


----------



## jd4223

BigByrd47119 said:


> You drive through a residential neighborhood and it ends in a gravel area with a primitive boat ramp. You can choose to walk further to your right (when facing the river) through a tree line to another fielded area that's almost right up against I-75. It's not a long walk at all and there were no signs posted last time I was there. That bridge has dropped a LOT of concrete into the river, and the shoreline you'll be standing on is the outside of the bend. It's 100% worth going and looking at at the very least.


Thanks for the information. I'll have to wait for another week before I get back down there...Deer Hunting for me.


----------



## mfs686

Been fishing other rivers. I plan on going out at least once this weekend during all the miserable steelhead weather they are predicting.


----------



## jd4223

The next time I fish the river I'm going to try swinging streamers since the water level is down. It's too shallow to fish a Hot + Tot I think. I'll still try and float spawn or jig and waxworm.


----------



## BigByrd47119

jd4223 said:


> The next time I fish the river I'm going to try swinging streamers since the water level is down. It's too shallow to fish a Hot + Tot I think. I'll still try and float spawn or jig and waxworm.



Depending on when that is, keep in mind we are expecting a substantial rainfall here Saturday.


----------



## HuronBrowns

Water level down, swing streamers? Interesting


----------



## HuronBrowns

I like when Im on the river and I see Swampbuckster in his freighter come along, anchor up on a hole, and swing a spawn bag with a 10wt


----------



## Fishndude

Page 8. Time for someone to post that they actually caught a Steelhead.


----------



## holly wood

I dont post much here but i do enjoy reading. I have also been an avid huron river steelheader for twenty years with plenty of succesful days from my little 14 flat bottom. I also have fished recreationally and professionally guided many of the ohio tributaries and feel the huron could be an outstanding fishery with one small change. That change is to close the fish ladder. I would be willing to draft a proposal this winter (during my layoff) and solicite signatures of those that feel the same way and start figuring some things out. The dnr plants those fish in the huron as a put and take fishery as there is little to zero natural reproduction. When those fish get above the ladder, they are gone and the metropark access to the river is not great. the huron is too deep to be considered a wading river so why not keep the fish where people have access to them. There is about 8 miles of winding river between the mouth and the ladder. Lets say only 4-6 thousand fish return to the river each fall, winter, spring. Well do the math spread those 4 housand out over 8 miles and you have 500 fish a mile. Which offers good chance for success as well as letting fish stack up at the huroc park for shore anglers to target. They are there for us to catch. Not dissapear into the metroparks ( private property ). Let me know what your thoughts are. And by the way, this morning will be my first day of season on huron this fall. Thank you for your time and future imput


----------



## HuronBrowns

Private property? There is so much access up there and no one utilizes it. Just because everyone who catches fish up there doesn't blurt it out on the internet doesn't mean you can't catch them up there. I have seen many up there. I know a few people that catch them up there. The water is IMO more steelhead friendly but if that's what you think that's fine. Less people makes it that much better. What I would propose is a better ladder. Don't be ignorant, there are a lot of other species that utilize it all year round not just steelhead. I know the main reason it was put in was to double the stocking efforts but lets be real here, the Huron is a great river for the southeast, there should not be anyone complaining about it. If so go west.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Seconds for sure on an improved ladder at FR and plants that take place above it. And the 8 river miles is more realistically like 4.


----------



## Swampbuckster

And I'm pretty sure there is more catching that takes place on the Huron than what is spoken for here on the world wide web


----------



## Frank

holly wood said:


> I dont post much here but i do enjoy reading. I have also been an avid huron river steelheader for twenty years with plenty of succesful days from my little 14 flat bottom. I also have fished recreationally and professionally guided many of the ohio tributaries and feel the huron could be an outstanding fishery with one small change. That change is to close the fish ladder. I would be willing to draft a proposal this winter (during my layoff) and solicite signatures of those that feel the same way and start figuring some things out. The dnr plants those fish in the huron as a put and take fishery as there is little to zero natural reproduction. When those fish get above the ladder, they are gone and the metropark access to the river is not great. the huron is too deep to be considered a wading river so why not keep the fish where people have access to them. There is about 8 miles of winding river between the mouth and the ladder. Lets say only 4-6 thousand fish return to the river each fall, winter, spring. Well do the math spread those 4 housand out over 8 miles and you have 500 fish a mile. Which offers good chance for success as well as letting fish stack up at the huroc park for shore anglers to target. They are there for us to catch. Not dissapear into the metroparks ( private property ). Let me know what your thoughts are. And by the way, this morning will be my first day of season on huron this fall. Thank you for your time and future imput



Hollywood,

I agree with you 100% about closing the fish ladder in Flat Rock. I actually wish they would close it and open that corner up to shore fishing again. That was once a great spot to catch a steelhead as they swam around looking for spots to get over the dam. I agree with all your comments and it also irks me that it costs $10.00 a trip if you fish above the dam in one of the Metroparks. 

If you draft a proposal to close the ladder, I think you would get a lot of signatures from guys on this site who remember how good it used to be before the fish ladder was put in. Good luck!!!

Frank
A.K.A. Frank B


----------



## Swampbuckster

The lower Huron can get crowded in a hurry. You put half a dozen boats and the equivalent of bank fisherman on that stretch and you're looking at a lot of pressured fish. I enjoy having such a large area of unpressured waters to get away to on those days where everyone seems to be on that river. I think most of the complaints of how poor the Huron fishes comes from those that fish at Huroc day in and day out hoping to catch a steelhead. Much better fishing is to be had away from the dam. With that said, closing the ladder would improve fishing for just those types of fisherman however realistically only during the peak run in the spring.
I hear so many complain how the fish don't utilize the ladder like they should. But on the other end, the other argument is all the fish pass the ladder all the time and get lost in 17 miles below French Landing. If that was truly the case, I would definitely spend most my time above flat Rock but experience tells me that it is not and I will continue most of my efforts below flat Rock. How about removing the dam completely and increase stocking even more but putting the plants in along Lower Huron MP. Now we are talking steps to a great fishery. Oh, and a boat launch or two along the MPs.


----------



## HuronBrowns

Yes well said. Please stop being ignorant and selfish about the ladder.


----------



## Shoeman

In reality, that ladder won't be utilized once the temps drop. Besides those shad won't climb it.

Might be wrong, but like most ladders anything below 38* the fish stay below, until the spawning urge.

We noticed that on the Joe.


----------



## gotoith

We had this same discussion about the fish ladder a couple years ago here. Proposal aside, the existing huron fishery pales in comparison to Ohio or PA planted streams. As you weigh your response, please ask yourself if you actually 'know' how good the fishing is in ohio compared to the huron. For example, this type of fishery does not exist in front of the banana ****: 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/320907/

We should be asking ourselves why the Huron does not have the same fishery as the Rocky or Grand. This should be the proposal to hold the DNR accountable to mirror Ohio's planting strategies to achieve the same results. If you research this question, you may come to the same conclusion: hold the DNR accountable to make the fishery better. I doubt they will plant more due to budgeting.

In closing, I do believe the fish ladder works against the fish density in the section of river most of us fish. I would like to see the Huron become a destination fishery, not just a river with a plant. Right now, it is just a place to fish when I can't go to the Muskegon or to Ohio.


----------



## nighttime

I’ve never fished Ohio, but do know they have larger stocking efforts. Huron receives about 60,000 which is a lot,and which I don’t know what rate survives, 30,000 is the difference. 30000 is what they put in the Clinton period, I couldn’t imagine how well it fish with 60,000 dumped in it. Some time, effort and studies would need to be put in before you close a ladder down over someone not catching enough fish.

I wish the east side biologists were as active as Lake Michigan biologists. I believe there’s potential to improve the southeast fisheries. It’s the most populous area in Michigan it’s deserves a second look for the amount of fish licenses purchased.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Shoeman said:


> In reality, that ladder won't be utilized once the temps drop. Besides those shad won't climb it.
> 
> Might be wrong, but like most ladders anything below 38* the fish stay below, until the spawning urge.
> 
> We noticed that on the Joe.


That's correct for sure. Has some fall run fish made it over? Certainly. And it's a fun adventure targeting them in the upper.


----------



## Swampbuckster

The Huron will never compare to any Ohio or PA river. Heck, most Michigan rivers can't even compare to that so when trying to compare fisheries , it may be best to bring the standards down a notch or two to a more realistic level.


----------



## Swampbuckster

I fell our largest disadvantage is the proximity of the mouth of the Huron river to the mouth of the Detroit river. Especially with how vast the shallow flats are at the mouth of the Huron. A dredging operation I have always felt would benefit returns and there has been talk about a canal getting dredged but I think it's more just gossip.


----------



## Elk5012

I sorta like the slow pace of fishing the huron. Reading else where with all the boats, drift boats and shore guys take up the river and can't enjoy a little piece to yourself. It's not about the numbers of fish for me, but a break from the rat race and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Fishndude

Swampbuckster said:


> The Huron will never compare to any Ohio or PA river. Heck, most Michigan rivers can't even compare to that so when trying to compare fisheries , it may be best to bring the standards down a notch or two to a more realistic level.


Have you ever fished OH and PA rivers for Steelhead? They are not typical pristine Steelhead-type rivers. They have Slate bottoms, with no sand, or gravel. Their flow relies mostly on runoff, so when there hasn't been rain, they are very low, and slow. And when it rains, their flow can be 20x increased from low and slow. Michigan rivers, on the other hand, tend to have more sand, and gravel, which are nearer to what Steelhead naturally favor in rivers. Also, the OH, PA, and Huron River fish all migrate out to Lake Erie to grow. They have exactly the same opportunities in Erie, and probably school together there. I will say that PA plants a different strain of Steelhead than OH, and MI; and their strain is genetically programmed to run rivers in the fall, and winter. 

When in doubt, lower your standards? What a great philosophy! Who prefers talking about fishing, to catching fish? 

Page 9, and we really need a true report of _*another*_ Steelhead caught from the Huron. smh


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fishndude said:


> Have you ever fished OH and PA rivers for Steelhead? They are not typical pristine Steelhead-type rivers. They have Slate bottoms, with no sand, or gravel. Their flow relies mostly on runoff, so when there hasn't been rain, they are very low, and slow. And when it rains, their flow can be 20x increased from low and slow. Michigan rivers, on the other hand, tend to have more sand, and gravel, which are nearer to what Steelhead naturally favor in rivers. Also, the OH, PA, and Huron River fish all migrate out to Lake Erie to grow. They have exactly the same opportunities in Erie, and probably school together there. I will say that PA plants a different strain of Steelhead than OH, and MI; and their strain is genetically programmed to run rivers in the fall, and winter.
> 
> When in doubt, lower your standards? What a great philosophy! Who prefers talking about fishing, to catching fish?
> 
> Page 9, and we really need a true report of _*another*_ Steelhead caught from the Huron. smh


----------



## mfs686

Fishndude said:


> Page 9, and we really need a true report of _*another*_ Steelhead caught from the Huron. smh


Well then do us all a favor and go fishing and catch one so you can tell us all about it.


----------



## nighttime

Page 9, and we really need a true report of _*another*_ Steelhead caught from the Huron. smh[/QUOTE]

Funny there hasn’t been a decent report, someone has caught fish. No need to give your special spot, but would be nice hear. Not that I fish it but would nice to see plants are returning.... although it’s only November, lol


----------



## mfs686

As I stated a few pages ago I planned on fishing The Huron this weekend. The funeral I was at on Friday finished up earlier than I expected so I stopped along the way and suited up. Swung a Green Goblin A.I. streamer at several different runs with no takes. On my way out I spotted a fish on the bank. Figured it was one of those steelhead that had been "released" and never made it. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fishndude,
Yes. I have fished Ohio rivers. The difference is those fish swim out of the harbor mouths and they are in water depths and temps they prefer! The Huron dumps into the western basin of lake Erie. We are unfortunately situated in a bad location to expect return rates those rivers get! There has been a lot of research into Huron river steelhead. Do some research and the info is out there. The Huron does get fall and winter fish.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Watch 4:10 and on. 




Perhaps guys are catching fish. There are reasons why you see less and less posts year after year on all the river forums on MS.


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> Watch 4:10 and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps guys are catching fish. There are reasons why you see less and less posts year after year on all the river forums on MS.


Love that catch and release on that first fish.


----------



## CaseBones

Frank said:


> and it also irks me that it costs $10.00 a trip if you fish above the dam in one of the Metroparks.



The metro parks are an amazing resource we have in this area. $10 a trip? Buy a season pass for the $35 or even when they are at discount for the like $28 I got mine for last year and if you fish more than a few times a year they are more than worth it. You get to fish on the back steps of all the private property, the whole park is accessible, not just the paved trails. Plenty of opportunity to get into those holes. If you float - there are free launch sites in each park as long as your vessel is able to be dragged or carried (sorry to the Lund owners). My biggest gripe about the parks isn't the entry fee, its the anglers that leave crap all over the place. Still a great place to access the river though.


----------



## mfs686

CaseBones said:


> The metro parks are an amazing resource we have in this area. $10 a trip? Buy a season pass for the $35 or even when they are at discount for the like $28 I got mine for last year and if you fish more than a few times a year they are more than worth it. You get to fish on the back steps of all the private property, the whole park is accessible, not just the paved trails. Plenty of opportunity to get into those holes. If you float - there are free launch sites in each park as long as your vessel is able to be dragged or carried (sorry to the Lund owners). My biggest gripe about the parks isn't the entry fee, its the anglers that leave crap all over the place. Still a great place to access the river though.


Exactly. I fish Washago pond all the time. Nice area to relax and fish the evening bite for gills and bass. Watch the wildlife, visit their museums, launch my boat, kayak, hike. I will gladly pay the yearly admission to use them.


----------



## Fishndude

Just talked to a buddy of mine, who caught 2 Steelhead out of the Huron this morning. One was a Skipper, and one @ 5#. So they do exist! :evilsmile He can catch Steelhead in a bathtub, tho.


----------



## HuronBrowns

There's no fish in the Huron


----------



## Frank

CaseBones said:


> The metro parks are an amazing resource we have in this area. $10 a trip? Buy a season pass for the $35 or even when they are at discount for the like $28 I got mine for last year and if you fish more than a few times a year they are more than worth it. You get to fish on the back steps of all the private property, the whole park is accessible, not just the paved trails. Plenty of opportunity to get into those holes. If you float - there are free launch sites in each park as long as your vessel is able to be dragged or carried (sorry to the Lund owners). My biggest gripe about the parks isn't the entry fee, its the anglers that leave crap all over the place. Still a great place to access the river though.



CaseBones, 

A season pass might be a possibility for me. Is it best to buy these in January to cover the full year? Have you had some success with steelhead in the Metroparks - I hear so little about them. Thanks for the info.

Frank


----------



## mfs686

FYI......Lower River is flowing high and clear. Wading is out for my vertically challenged self.


----------



## rkc118

Fished the lower river from my boat on sunday. Hulls Trace launch was open, water temp was 41. Only picked up a pike and a carp in 6 hours, mostly trolling or drifting baits through the deeper holes. First time i ever tried for steelhead here (or anywhere), so my lack of luck should not serve to discourage. Some one on shore said their friend caught 3 last Friday. Hope to get out and try again next weekend.


----------



## Elk5012

Hope this cold spell don't lock up the Huron, still would like to catch 1 or 2 more.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

mfs686 said:


> The walleye will run the river on March 16th.


That's about right lol. I don't keep anything so I guess it doesn't really matter


----------



## mfs686

It does to a CO if he thinks you are targeting them.


----------



## jd4223

mfs686 said:


> It does to a CO if he thinks you are targeting them.


I don't know how the CO can come to any real conclusions unless you decide to keep a walleye. Every method used will catch walleye,whether I'm fishing for steelhead,catfish,bass,carp,suckers(I've caught them on lures),panfish(using flies).The CO would really be stretching it,but then again I've seen CO's write tickets and tell you go to court an fight it knowing dog gone well they wrote a bad ticket.


----------



## jd4223

Got stopped by a CO 1 time while I was walking along the river carrying my fishing rod. Asked to see my fishing license which I didn't have on me at that particular moment. Told him I wasn't fishing and didn't have my license with me. At this time he asked for ID and got his ticket book out. Before he started to write me a ticket,I informed him that the reason I wasn't fishing was because I had no line on my reel and was on my way up to the tackle store to get line,and as far as a fishing license,it was in my vest which was in my vehicle.The CO then told me the fact that I was carrying a fishing rod while walking next to the river could be deemed I was fishing. Told me I could go to court an argue the ticket if I disagreed.At this time a stranger who was standing near by listening to the CO stepped up and said he would go to court with me as a witness and also testify against the CO for writing a bogus ticket. CO told me it was my lucky day and walked away.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

mfs686 said:


> It does to a CO if he thinks you are targeting them.


Valid point.


----------



## mfs686

The thing is when it comes to game laws it's a CO's discretion. Even if you aren't doing anything wrong they can usually find something, especially if you argue with them. There is a fair amount of illegal walleye fishing that goes on down there so they are on high alert. I have yet to catch one swinging flies but I'm sure one day I will. I'm not worried about it because a CO would have to be standing next to me in the water to get a good look at it. 

Except for this one. We were trolling on 4/4/15. Only fish that day and the first walleye ever put in the owners boat on The Huron. She went back in right after the grip-n-grin pic.


----------



## MISTURN3

Nice fish!

I have caught walleye after 3/15 and before opener last few years on the huron.....with flies while drifting for steel......always sucks to let em go but.......after the opener last year - Flat rock cop drives down the walk path checking licenses, etc. one even asked me last year to show him the hook mark in the mouth of the one keeper i did have......started out with "catch any fish" yes sir - an eye........hook it in the mouth?? of course i said.......can I see it?? yes sir.......went on to look at the hole on the side of the mouth where it was caught(yes guys inside out lol)......I questioned him why go to that extreme? he said DNR helps them so they help back......while inconvenient - he was nice about it....not accusatory.....and i sure as hell wasn't gonna fight about it with him.....doing their job.......


----------



## scooter_trasher

MISTURN3 said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> I have caught walleye after 3/15 and before opener last few years on the huron.....with flies while drifting for steel......always sucks to let em go but.......after the opener last year - Flat rock cop drives down the walk path checking licenses, etc. one even asked me last year to show him the hook mark in the mouth of the one keeper i did have......started out with "catch any fish" yes sir - an eye........hook it in the mouth?? of course i said.......can I see it?? yes sir.......went on to look at the hole on the side of the mouth where it was caught(yes guys inside out lol)......I questioned him why go to that extreme? he said DNR helps them so they help back......while inconvenient - he was nice about it....not accusatory.....and i sure as hell wasn't gonna fight about it with him.....doing their job.......


No he had no probable cause or reasonable suspicion and was over-stepping his authority, that's why he asked, his sole purpose for snooping around was to look for a reason to wreck your day, conservation officers have a special authority granted allowing certain warrant-less searches, but if you have no problem with it I'll leave it alone


----------



## MISTURN3

Thanks Scooter - bigger fish to fry for me that day but i get what you are saying.........i guess i know if i need some back up i can give you a shout lol


----------



## Fishndude

I find it strange that some people have multiple stories about being harassed by COs, and I have never been targeted for doing nothing wrong. I knew someone who got ticketed (with her boyfriend) for targeting Walleyes out of season @ Flatrock, at 3:00AM. Weird, they had a small cooler full of kept Eyes, but still tried to fight the tickets in court, claiming they were fishing for Steelhead, and "incidentally" caught and kept the Walleyes because they were ignorant of the closure. They lost their cases, and paid quite a bit more.

A buddy of mine went 1/2 on dark Steelhead a few days ago, on the Huron. Lots of water coming down, but he said it was fishable.


----------



## MISTURN3

That is the one and only time anyone has even asked me @ flat rock and i am there often, was more amazed by it being the Police as opposed to the DNR. Been asked @ bolles while ice fishing, and once in CC during ice season.......only once ever during hunting season up north...and I am 50+ years old...no fish or animal is worth me breaking the law and losing my gear.......open, honest and polite.....best thing i did early on was watch "cops" when it came out originally - realized real quick that polite beats being an A$$ all day long lol now that i think about it - all of these cases have happened in the last 4 years! guess if one is out there enough - the chances of getting talked to increase due to that fact.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I too have gotten the "just take it to court" line twice* from the same CO, who is well known for this technique. Funny as my 15+ other interactions with CO's have been great.

I would have loved to easily destroy the guy in court as it would have set grounds for harassment, which it was. Took a cop that wrote my then girlfriend now wife to court and almost got him to perjure himself. Don't argue the physics of a radar gun with an engineer, ever. 

Also be very careful answering questions they ask. They know exactly what licenses you buy as soon as they run your id. How was turkey hunting last year? Did you get your deer? Pure trolling. Which is fine as I have nothing to hide, but the last thing I want is my words twisted.

* Loaded gun in a boat under power (it wasn't) from a CO that was never 20 yards from shore in thick brush
* "Camping" in a managed waterfowl area while scouting the late flight, with two kids under 6 in the Jeep and no provisions for staying more than half an hour before they got bored, cold, and hungry, but no, I needed to leave right then.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Had the Canadian Coast Guard, after striking up a conversation and accepting our offer of bottled water, ask to board my friends boat that was anchored in U.S. water at the cross ****, a polite no was all it took 
Our LEOs would have a much easier job if it wasn't for those pesky constitutional rights some of us take for granted, but I personally do not want to live in a constant state of Marshall law,with papers please and door to door searches, like we seen happen in New Orleans after Katrina. Doing nothing wrong? , keep an illegal fish long enough to take a pic instead of immediately releasing it, oops, better leave the hook in and pretend to be trying to get it out ,got too big of a hook in your tackle box while fishing the Huron , LOOK OUT!, transporting bait on your boat through a artificial only zone while on your way to legally use the bait, LOOK OUT, got a spinner in your box in a fly only zone , LOOK OUT! while you can fish with nets , bows and spears, if you want to hand fish like your forefathers you need to leave the state,because it is socially unacceptable here, rights are eroded when people don't fight to keep them.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> The thing is when it comes to game laws it's a CO's discretion. Even if you aren't doing anything wrong they can usually find something, especially if you argue with them. There is a fair amount of illegal walleye fishing that goes on down there so they are on high alert. I have yet to catch one swinging flies but I'm sure one day I will. I'm not worried about it because a CO would have to be standing next to me in the water to get a good look at it.
> 
> Except for this one. We were trolling on 4/4/15. Only fish that day and the first walleye ever put in the owners boat on The Huron. She went back in right after the grip-n-grin pic.
> View attachment 301510


That guy you were fishing with doesn't even know what a Walleye is!!


----------



## MISTURN3

Lots of guys fishing tonight. More up from the walkbridge. Stopped and sat for a few minutes on way home. Didn’t see anything caught but water has receded enough to get where u want to go. Gonna give it a shot this wknd and report back after.


----------



## mfs686

MISTURN3 said:


> Lots of guys fishing tonight. More up from the walkbridge. Stopped and sat for a few minutes on way home. Didn’t see anything caught but water has receded enough to get where u want to go. Gonna give it a shot this wknd and report back after.


I'm thinking next week myself. Now that Daylight Savings time will start this weekend I can hit the river after work for an hour or so.


----------



## Swampbuckster

End of next week looking like when things will really get going for sure. Water temps a little on the cool side since the latest cold weather.


----------



## happydj

Went out Wednesday evening about 6. Water is still fast and high but coming down now.

Floated spawn under a bobber with my pin. Saw 3 others fishing but didn't see anything come out for the hour I was there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That's a perfect water level. Now if there were some fish around that would be even better. When the water gets like that I LUV to fish behind the old bait store.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Any new updates


----------



## tcfishes

I was in flat rock again yesterday from 10:30-2:30. I didn’t see any fish activity at all. There was a handful of other people there as well and none of them were getting bites either. Most people were bottom bouncing flies or casting crank baits. I tried drifting crawlers, marabou jigs, and spawn under floats, I also tried jigs with twisters, in line spinners, and hot n tots. Nothing produced for me unfortunately.


----------



## happydj

Mr Burgundy said:


> See anyone catch anything? Shouldn't be long for the eyes and suckers to show up


One fella I spoke to said a guy caught a Steelie about an hour or so before I got there then he left. That’s all I heard. The river rocker I threw did not get any attention that I know of. It stopped once but I think it was a snag not a fish.


----------



## jakediesel

Think I might go out and do some plunking this Sunday. Had some luck with it last year


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Old tackle store would be a good place to start. I bet there's some steel chillen in that hole


----------



## JungleGeorge

Went and checked a few spots up stream from flat rock , water is high but visibility is good 4ft or so. Water temp was 41 degrees . You guys already know the outcome , come on it’s the Huron. Beats sleeping all day tho.


----------



## happydj

Went out again today at Huroc. Water is still going down probably close to 8 to 12 inches, and getting clear, could see bottom. I was drifting a small Orange spin n glow with a spawn sack and did hook up. I unfortunately failed to land it. Got my heart going and gave me a little hope. Pictures for reference of water level and lure used.

My fishing buddy is in heat right now so now pictures of the infamous Brittany dog fish today.


----------



## Perchdog

was down at furthest down stream city park today messin with a few new rods, could not get anything enticed. I think next week north, next time on Huron will be in boat

Happy be carefull with that ticker


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I also went and checked it out today, water level and clarity were perfect but no fish around. Im thinking it shouldn't be too long, maybe more like praying. I'm tired of being in the house, warm weather couldn't get here soon enough . Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## scooter_trasher

It looks like it's only a foot from over the bank to me


----------



## JungleGeorge

Yep water is high...


----------



## gotoith

My buddy and I fished 3 miles of river yesterday. 1 for 2. Both We were using beads and bags under floats. Before he arrived I plugged a 1/2 mile section with no success.










Great day; pretty poor results considering the conditions and focused effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the riv today for a very short hoorah. Managed these, in a few casts. Quick pics and back in the water


----------



## Fishndude

I would be very careful about catching Walleyes down there during the closed season, Burgundy. I've only caught a few Walleyes in the Huron, and was always trying. Catching 3 by accident might bring the attention of COs, and the season is closed for even fishing for Walleyes. Nice fish, though.

A buddy of mine caught 4 Steelhead the other day in the Huron. No Skippers.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I appreciate the heads-up but I was not specifically trying to catch them. I was going after steelhead


----------



## mfs686

Went down to swing some flies for an hours or so tonight. Water levels are slowly dropping, couple feet of visibility and a nice stain to the water. Had one take and that was it. Of course water conditions are going to change again after Tuesday but it should bring some fish in with the warmer rain.


----------



## micooner

After the night shift at the ford plant flatrock i would see a guy fishing in the corner by the rr tracks across from kates diner. Is that access still available? He always seemed to do pretty good. Been like 10 years ago.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

On the same side as Kate's yes, it's shallow but fishable.. If ur talking about the other side it has a huge tree in the water that makes it tough. Also not sure how close ur allowed to fish to a working fish ladder. Gl and hope that helps a bit

Burgundy


----------



## Steelheader300mag

Mr Burgundy said:


> On the same side as Kate's yes, it's shallow but fishable.. If ur talking about the other side it has a huge tree in the water that makes it tough. Also not sure how close ur allowed to fish to a working fish ladder. Gl and hope that helps a bit
> 
> Burgundy





Mr Burgundy said:


> On the same side as Kate's yes, it's shallow but fishable.. If ur talking about the other side it has a huge tree in the water that makes it tough. Also not sure how close ur allowed to fish to a working fish ladder. Gl and hope that helps a bit
> 
> Burgundy


Yes very fishsble but use a float back when we built the fish ladder we placed wire baskets under there because of all the snagging that took place


----------



## riverdogg

Caught this Little Fighting Steelhead at the Mouth of the Huron at the Public Dock in Rockwood on 3-18-18 @ 2PM on a White Spinner Beatle at 42 degrees out.
Stopped and talked to others across the river at Downriver Marina and they were catching lots of small perch fishing inside the marina.
Good Luck All..


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the river yesterday for an hr or so. Saw several steels caught and landed. I myself was only able to catch out of season fish. Water was dirty (go figure) and coming up very fast. I would expect it to be in the park by now. Go

Burgundy


----------

